# Problems w/ first plant..



## marv (Sep 10, 2006)

so i have no clue what's wrong with my plant.. maybe you guys can look at my pics and trouble shoot for me.. ?

its about 1 1/2 or 2 months old.. 18/6 light schedule.. some normal organic soil.. normal water.. no nuts due to me not knowing where to get them and what to get..  but other than that check it out...

oh and also.. is it a male or female..!?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 10, 2006)

*Whats up marv and welcome to MP. It's hard to say what could be wrong with your baby. Do you know what the PH of your water is? Sorry but can't tell if it's a male or female. The only thing i can tell you is look out for whait hairs for female and balls for male. Also i would switch the lights from 18/6 to 24/7 for faster growth. *


----------



## sgtsmoke (Sep 10, 2006)

what kind of lights are those?
here is link that might help
http://www.marijuana-seeds.net/Thanks-ThankYou.htm

it might be the soil i dont see any perlite
it looks kinda kinda small for beeing 6/8 weeks old
you will need better lights


----------

